
A Vision for Future London Underground Stations - e15ctr0n
http://www.archdaily.com/778517/a-vision-for-the-future-of-the-london-undergrounds-stations
======
ColinWright
Different article, same content, previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10669354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10669354)

